# ID Tattooing??



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone have this on their dogs, or have had it done?
I have some questions on it. Where do you get it done? Does the vet usually do it? Do you just pick the number you want? Does ADBA/UKC assign you a number? Where do they usually put the tattoo?

Also is it a good idea?

ANY information would be helpful!
Thanks.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont know too much about it, I have seen it on the inside of the thigh it was the owners initals. Thats all I know about it. I dont agree with it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Interseting I didn't even know they did that is it strictly for show purposes? I would be curious to hear more about it.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've seen a tattoo i.d. on a dog but it was a hound and it was on the inside of the ear. I don't see what the difference would be between tattoo and a micro chip though.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I know on the paperwork there are spots to fill in the Tattoo #. I like the idea of it more than a microchip. My friends pit's chip accidently got registered to some Jack Russel in another state, hardly anyone changes microchip information either. My big guy Tank's chip still goes back to my friends and I've had him for five years, and I can't get it changed.
I like that tattoo # goes with the dog ON the paperwork, but I would like to know more information on wether or not its worth it.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I would think it's worth it if that's what you want to do. And you are right about not being able to change the info on a chip so I guess what would be the point if you ever lost him and the info is wrong. The tattoo # is on your papers. I asked a friend a min ago and she said that a vet is suppose to be able to do the tattoo. But like with ear cropping not all vets do it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

in Ca its pretty common. alot of people tattoo and chip their pitbulls because we have so much theft out here for this breed. i live in the bay area, and i would say 3 out of five owners have their pits tattooed and chipped. i am still thinking about it for kenya. most vets do not put the dogs asleep during the procedure if they are under a year, but if i do get kenya tattooed i would like to find a vet that will put her asleep. i def wouldnt want to be the guy tattooing a pitbull when its still awake. like FORPITS&GIGGLES mentioned i have seen intiails but mainly on "thug" owners. most registered dogs have a number, and i belive the reg. assigns u a number. in the ear if they are not cropped or on the thigh (closer to the belly so its not visible at shows) if the ears are cropped.

i think u should do it BedlamBully... more info and protection for ur pooches the better


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Loki has a tattoo on her leg. They were offering it at the health clinic where she got her OFA stuff done. I know some tattoo artists will do it if you agree to muzzle and sedate. And there are also people who just do tattoos for dogs specifically. If you go to the NDR website, they might be able to help you find a tattooer. You can pick your own number, or I think you can have one generated for you. Some people tattoo the dog's registration number. And inside the thigh seems to be the most common spot for tattoos nowadays.

You can see part of her tat in this picture.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes I have seen the registration number tattood. I think it is better than a microchip personally but more expensive. For instance, if someone steals a dog, of course they probably won't take it to the vet, but if the dog is tattood somewhere, sometimes word can get out also it is more noticable. If a dog rolls over for someone to pet him/her, the person could notice the tattoo and if your dog is reported stolen and the tattoo is mentioned someone is bound to notice it sooner or later.  My girl has the microchip, but I had a pit puppy stolen from me a year ago with a microchip and nope, never been found so far. He was my baby and now he is gone!  That is why I keep Nevaeh glued to my hip.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i thought about doing it with one of those small animal tatto outfits. the only thing is that with those you can only do it while they are very young. future litters we make will probably have them on em.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Dont know too much about it, I have seen it on the inside of the thigh it was the owners initals. Thats all I know about it. I dont agree with it.


Can I ask why? I know how much it DOESN'T hurt to get ink done pesonally, so I'm not opposed. I'm not whole heartedly a fan of microchips. Those damned things are known to become encased with tumor. Think I's rather take my chances with the ink.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I know that some will put in on the inside of the mouth on the gum area.....like they tattoo horses.
Most of the people I know who do this are hunters that do competitions and are running their dogs.
We have a guy that will drop his 20 beagles off and then leave them...drives me crazy, but he is running the dogs and they eventually find their way back home. You just have to sit here and listen to baying for hours.
I guess when they run their dog's it is scent training right?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it is an excellent idea. I have a question though about not being able to change the info on a microchip. Are you saying that if I move or change my phone number, I can't have it updated?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NesOne said:


> I think it is an excellent idea. I have a question though about not being able to change the info on a microchip. Are you saying that if I move or change my phone number, I can't have it updated?


No you could change that. I got Tank from some friends of mine so there wasn't like a bill of sale or anything and THEY didn't call the chip company to say they had sold the dog, so I can't get it in my name because I can't 'proove' he's my dog.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Can I ask why? I know how much it DOESN'T hurt to get ink done pesonally, so I'm not opposed. I'm not whole heartedly a fan of microchips. Those damned things are known to become encased with tumor. Think I's rather take my chances with the ink.


I know it doesnt hurt too, I have one. I just dont think I would do it to my dog, it sticks out like a soar thumb. I dont plan on losing my dog, and if he is stolen, I doubt I will see him again anyways. Just a matter of opinion, I dont think its cruel or anything, just think it looks tacky on a dog.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think anyone PLANS on losing their dog, just like nobody plans on getting into car accidents.....

Anyway, Nes, remember my boy Kork? Well, he was a rescue that came with a chip. I must have changed the info on it 4 times and had no issues. Matter of fact, someone jacked him from me but he's a pisser so they dumped him at a freeway underpass. Some guy found him and I was given a call the next day by the HS. Now, the problem is that you have a good chance of this chip rejecting. When it rejects, if it rejects, the body will encase it with a nice sized tumor. It's kind of a game of roulette. The percentage of dogs that don't take it is pretty slim, but it's a possiblity. I feel that tattooing is an age old practice that lacks the flaws of modern technology.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Yes I have seen the registration number tattood. I think it is better than a microchip personally but *more expensive*.


Opposite experience here. Loki's tattoo was $25 at the clinic. Her chip was about the same back in 2004. When I was looking to get the young dogs chipped, I got quoted prices of $50-85. Talk about putting me in sticker shock! I decided that I'm just going to have to learn to give my own next time.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

dennispits said:


> i thought about doing it with one of those small animal tatto outfits. the only thing is that with those you can only do it while they are very young.


Everything I've seen has said to wait until mature. Because growing will cause the tattoo to become distorted.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> Opposite experience here. Loki's tattoo was $25 at the clinic. Her chip was about the same back in 2004. When I was looking to get the young dogs chipped, I got quoted prices of $50-85. Talk about putting me in sticker shock! I decided that I'm just going to have to learn to give my own next time.


Ouch, yah that is pricy for a chip. I think it is funny how it is so different in certain areas. It cost me $7 for a chip when I got her spayed and $5 for the rabies. To get her spayed was only $55, so yah, not so bad here!  But I wanted her ears cropped and they wanted $350, forget that! When I was in Texas, my vet always charged me $75 for a crop!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I emailed the ADBA and this is what I got back

Question: I would like to tattoo my pup for ID purposes. I am wondering if
there are any guidelines for this? Do you just pick the number you'd like?
Are ID numbers assigned by you guys?
PLEASE let me know ASAP
Thanks

Answer: 
Its really up to you. You can tattoo any id number that you want. Some
people will get an id chip implanted in the dog and they will tattoo the
chip number on the dog. Other people will tatto the dogs ADBA registration
number on the dog. Its all up to you. But once you do it you can let us know
what number you tattoed and we can print it on your dogs registration
certificate for a retype fee of $5


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> You can tattoo any id number that you want.


Cool, when I get an ADBA dog, I'm going to pick the number 666  LMFAO.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No Nestor No! Bad Boy!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

one other reason to do this is that as a breeder you take responsibility for your offspring. say they take them to a shelter, well all they shelters in your area or areas where you send them you can call and tell them the tatto # or image and if they get that one in you can reclaim it and help the shelters out. also if someone has a problem with your pup and wants to bring it back. the chances of them giving you a simular looking dog would be greatly reduced just by having the tattoo


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'll be microchipping any litters here before they head out.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Maggie and Elmo have chips, i've never registered them so I think they are still registered to the shelter. I filled out the papers but didnt send them, then they got lost lol...i'm a mess. Its because of all the moving...I think the tattooing would be cool, get both of my dogs with the same tattoo and then get a tattoo of the same thing on myself...HAHA any reason to get another tattoo....hehehe


----------

